# Replace or rebuild the angle rams?



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a 99 Cherokee with a 6'-6" Meyer old style mount with the E-47 pump. Anyways I just changed the fluids and found some water in the angle rams. The rams were pitted when I bought it so I suspect that is why. I only used it 4 times this year which once was 23" of snow. I want to solve this problem before it causes damage to the pump. Is it more cost efficient to replace the angle rams or to have a hydraulic shop rebuild them? 

The rams are pitted on the ends and I did use steel wool and oil last December to clean it up for the short term knowing I need to address that issue soon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Those are pretty cheap to replace the whole ram if they are 1 1/2 x 10 cylinders. We have them for 74.83 on the front page of our website


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected];1475176 said:


> The rams were pitted when I bought it so I suspect that is why. Is it more cost efficient to replace the angle rams or to have a hydraulic shop rebuild them? .


If you need to replace the pistons as well as the packings it would be cheaper to buy new ones. ESI has aftermarkets cheap as do a lot of other people including your local dealer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

X2 on replacing the whole assm. Cheaper and faster


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help guys. I will keep them as emergency spares and buy two new ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

When I put the new angle rams in do I need to flush them as I would for my end of season storage?

Also do I need to add fluid to them when compressed to get all the air out?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No no need to flush them.....what i usually do when doing a drain and fill is use a floor jack, jack up plow and then angle both ways. Refill fluid....repeat then raise the ram when all air is out of the angle rams


----------

